# Expenses for a baby



## condorian (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello,

I'd like to know an estimate what kind of costs are associated with a newborn until say 2-3 years of age. We are thinking of leaving but would like to have an idea if we could make it. 

Thanks


----------

